#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Certificação Linux

## ericlesrs

Boa noite pessoal. Alguém poderia recomendar um instituto de certificação Linux?
Alguém já se certificou na Curso Online e Livros de Certificação Linux com Prof. Uirá Ribeiro ??

Desde já agradeço!

----------


## morronix

olá!!

acredito que voce terá todas as respostas que vc precisa saber sobre a lpi com este grupo de linux. lpi : LPIBR LinuxProfessional Institute Brasil

esse é o grupo da galera que estuda pra lpi.Eu assino esta lista e o pessoal naun fala muito bem nem deste livro do uirá, nem do site...

Abs!!

----------


## mrmparada

Oi voce e´de onde?
Somos da Linux Training em Cuiabá - MT e estamos montando turmas para estudo com objetivo de certificação LPI . serão turmas basicas, intermediária e avançadas, alem de intensivão para xperts
:: LINUX TRAINING - LPI Approved Training Partner::

----------


## mrmparada

Bem ja fizemos este curso e não temos nehuma reclamação que desabone, o que acontece muito é que tem pessoas que se acham super Xpert e críticam todos e tudo, na minha opnião acredito que o livro é bom e ajuda mas deve ser complementado com outras opções

----------

